# Wheel offset/sizes



## Janice (Jul 3, 2012)

MK2 TT... What works?
I have seen a set of wheels; the ET is 37 and 32... Is this possible?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Depends on the wheel width as standard ET is 52, so if standard width they would be 20mm closer to the arch. 
PCD should be 5x112 & centre bore 57.1mm
Hoggy.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I run ET35 on a 8.5j wheel and I wouldn't advise ANY further at all

As hoggy says, depends on wheel width and tyre size too

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## MarkTTS (Feb 19, 2011)

Also depends if you're lowered or have any intention of doing so in the future


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

MarkTTS said:


> Also depends if you're lowered or have any intention of doing so in the future


 Good point mark, I can't lower mine with the set up I have but I think the s-line is 10mm lower than stock

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Janice (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi thanks got all this guys...

I have air ride so heights ok. 
I think the spacers I'm using at the moment are 10mm in the front and 15mm in the back.. Maybe a possibility they are all 15 I can't remember. The wheels I've on at the moment are 19" by 8.5" wide. Tyres 235/35/19. Also standard brakes and FWD if that makes a difference?

The ones I'm interested in are;
DIAMETER:17"
WIDTH:8"
ET / OFFSET: Front: 37 - Rear: 32
PCD / STUDS: 5/100

What you all think? I guess cause of the 100 PCD I'm gonna need hub adapters? Also anyone know how much they and who's the best?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Janice, Hub adaptors will make them even closer to the arch & with that ET they won't fit without rubbing.
Hoggy.


----------



## MarkTTS (Feb 19, 2011)

I think the smallest hub adaptor acts as a minimum of a 20mm spacer so those alloys will effectively be ET 12 on the rear, even with an 8" rim I think that's going to have way too much poke!

Which alloys are they, they not available with a more suitable stud pattern / offset?


----------



## Janice (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey they are a rare BMW wheel, really had my heart set on them [DISAPPOINTED FACE] are we 100% they aren't going to fit with hub adaptors?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Janice said:


> Hey they are a rare BMW wheel, really had my heart set on them [DISAPPOINTED FACE] are we 100% they aren't going to fit with hub adaptors?


Hi, They will be extremely close without adaptors, so will definately rub the arches away with adaptors.
Hoggy.


----------



## Janice (Jul 3, 2012)

Do you think 17" in general is too small?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Janice, Wheel diam will make little difference if the correct width/profile tyres are used, as the overall wheel/tyre diam will be much the same. Its the wheel PCD/adaptors which is the main prob with those wheels. 
Hoggy.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

These are some of the original TT wheels. Click on them and you'll get all the specs. It gives a good idea of what works for the TT. Centre bore is always 57.1mm.

http://original-felgen.com/audi/tt/8j/

This sticker gives an idea of the tyres sizes. 17 inch comes in 2 widths, depending on the width of the wheel. 8 inch -> 225 wide. 8,5 inch -> 245 wide.










more wheel choice here:

http://www.robcheng.com/audiwheel/

Part numbers starting with 8J are wheels for the TT mk2.


----------



## Janice (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks guys been a great help [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Ac710n (10 mo ago)

ReTTro fit said:


> I run ET35 on a 8.5j wheel and I wouldn't advise ANY further at all
> 
> As hoggy says, depends on wheel width and tyre size too
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


What size tires were You running?


----------

